# New to the forum



## dangbichha19259 (11 mo ago)

Hello everyone! I am a new member here and thank you for accepting me. To be honest, I am not owing any TT now, I enter here just want to hear more from you, so you will see that I quite quiet. Sorry for any inconviniences that I may make.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## HelenaMaria (11 mo ago)

Hello guys. Happy to join this TT forum. Hope I learn more from you.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## billmil (Jan 27, 2021)

Welcome to both


----------

